# array dimension missing



## Guest (9. Nov 2006)

:!:


----------



## dsv fritz (9. Nov 2006)

Probier mal:

```
Object[][] data= new Object[x][y];
```
oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2006)

:!:


----------



## dsv fritz (9. Nov 2006)

Grundsätzliches zu Arrays: Der Index, also die Zahl in den Klammern, ist eine ganzzahlig Ziffer und damit vom Typ *int*.
Darum musst du auch deine for- Schleife mit Variablen des Typs *int *verwenden.

Und wenn du ja sowieso schon double speichern möchtest, mach doch gerade einen double Array.


----------



## Ark (9. Nov 2006)

Es sieht so aus, als kämest Du gerade aus der Ecke Programmiersprachen dritter Generation. ^^

_Deklaration_ des Arrays ist eine Sache, _Initialisierung_ aber eine ganz andere. Du kannst Arrays (und nur das Array selbst, nicht dessen Inhalt!) nach dem Dimensionieren (quasi intern Initialisieren) nicht mehr verändern, aber Du kannst eben die Inhalte des Arrays verändern und das Array durch ein neues austauschen; da Arrays *Objekte* sind, brauchst Du dazu nur die Referenz auf das neue (Stichwort: new) Array umbiegen:

```
String[] einArray;// Deklaration
einArray=new String[10];//Umbiegen der Referenz auf ein neues Array mit 10 Elementen
einArray[0]="Hallo";//Ändern des Inhalts
einArray=new String[]{"Das", "sind", "Strings"};//Umbiegen der Referenz auf ein
//neues Array mit dem angegebenen Inhalt
```
Natürlich müssen die Datentypen stimmen. Ein String[] nimmt nur (Referenzen auf) Strings (oder null) auf, ein double[] nur double-Werte usw.

MfG
Ark


----------

